# Ideas? What am I?



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------



## kiweed (Sep 14, 2014)

Looks like a black australorp. They have the dark legs and a single comb


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm thinking more black Orpington. Far too floofy for a true Aussie.


----------



## kiweed (Sep 14, 2014)

I'd go along with that. It definitely has a nice shape to it.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes a Black Orp. She is next to my hatchery Buff Orp. The size difference is amazing, however the blacks are very fluffy. I have found that the Blacks are little shy but have really taken to my son. I'm waiting to see if there is a big difference in egg size.


Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------

